# Mahindra Max 26 No Power HOT



## Jimmiee (5 mo ago)

I have a 5-year-old Max 26 with only 30 hours on it. It starts right up and runs fine cold. You can do anything with it for about 4 minutes. Once it warms up it has no power. It won't take any throttle at all and will die if you try to rev it up. It will idle all day long but will stumble and die if you give it any 'gas' at all.
Sometimes it starts with the usual puff of black smoke. Yesterday it started and smoked white/black smoke mix for about 10 seconds then smoothed out and ran fine for several minutes.

I have replaced the fuel filter and the sight glass is clear, with no water in it. I replaced the Shutoff Solenoid too. The charging system runs 13.8 volts and the battery is good. I called the dealer and they are booking appointments into mid-December.

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks

Jim


----------

